# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νέος Client στον Υμμητό

## Stratdevel

Καλησπέρα και συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια σας. Η αφορμή για να ψαχτώ ήταν ότι χρειάζομαι Internet και είναι αδύνατον να φέρω σπίτι τηλεφωνική γραμμή του ΟΤΕ. Από τα λίγα που γνωρίζω πρέπει να βρω κάποιον που να έχω (οπτική) επαφή μαζί του και να θέλει να μου μοιράσει Ιντερνετ(με το αζημίωτο φυσικά!), σωστά; Ή υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος; Επίσης από ότι είδα στην περιοχή μου υπάρχουν πολύ λίγοι κόμβοι, υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στην σύνδεση όσο αφορά την μορφολογία της περιοχής. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων....

----------

